# Suggested Whether i need 800 VA or 1 KVA UPS



## Garv1386 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Friends

I Need to buy a UPS but confused btw  800 VA or 1 KVA UPS so plz suggest

My current configuration:
Phenom II X2 555 B.E. 
MSI 880GM-E41 
Corsair 2x 2 GB Value Select
Zeblin Cabinet & Power Supply: Zeblin ZL 450W-P4
*AOC F19S Monitor
HP dvd 1260t DVD Writer
Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB WD7502AAEX
F&D A520 Speakers
Teracom Adsl2+ modem

All these device i need to connect to UPS

Please Help with my other thread also *


"Forum
Hardware
PC Components / Configurations
Upgrade my Current Configuration"

Thank you


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

Proccy and MoBo combined power draw at full load = 180 W
Drives and other stuff = 50 W
Monitor = 28 W
Modem = 8 W
Total = 266 W

Considering even a measly power factor of 0.6, 600 VA*0.6 = 360 W
And if you buy 800 VA then, 800*0.6 = 480 W Which is even more than your PSU can supply at full load (of course it'll draw >550 W at that load but who loads PSU at 100%)

So I'd suggest you get an APC 600W UPS. There's a big price gap between it's 600W and 700W models because of monitoring software. IMHO 800W sounds like an overkill. As a rule of thumb, so long as you don't have a graphics card that need power via 6/8 pin PCIe connectors then you'll be fine with 600VA.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

APC no longer manufacturer's 800 VA UPS AFAIK. Only 600 VA and 1.1 kVA UPS are available.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

700 VA and 800 VA units are available online. I also called their state HQ and they have the 700 VA in stock. I'd suppose it also appears on their official site. But technically very less number of stores have them due to lesser demand.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> 700 VA and 800 VA units are available online. I also called their state HQ and they have the 700 VA in stock. I'd suppose it also appears on their official site. But technically very less number of stores have them due to lesser demand.



last time I contacted APC, they mentioned that they no longer produce the 800 VA model even though it still appears on their website for support purpose.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> last time I contacted APC, they mentioned that they no longer produce the 800 VA model even though it still appears on their website for support purpose.



Reasonable, If you have a GPU <75W You want 600 VA, You get higher, you spending enough money on graphics bling: bottomline you should get 1 KVA.


----------



## Garv1386 (Jul 25, 2013)

Guys what about Microtek 800VA UPS


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 25, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/176132-suggestions-ups.html


----------

